# Milltek cans adjustment to low need help please



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello all :wink:

I just purchase a Milltek catback for my TTR225. The 2 brackets are at the high position but cans still too low 




Does someone have a tip in order to lift up more the muffler ??

Many thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cut the cans off and have them rewelded at the angle they should be at.

I helped develop those brackets to fix that problem and at the end it was discovered that the back box wrapping put the inlet and outlet holes in the wrong place.

This was highlighted to Milltek and they had 2 options.

1. get the box sheet steel wrapping correct
or the simpler option I think they should have done
2. add about 10mm-15mm thick plates on the final jig just under the tips so it lifts the ends before the final welds go on.

Its very simple , in the highest bracket position, those tips should be close to the valance so that you can use the brackets to set them lower or to your preference.

As you have found the benefits of the brackets is completely lost!, IMO only option is to get it fixed properly at a custom exhaust place.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Wak said:


> Cut the cans off and have them rewelded at the angle they should be at.
> 
> I helped develop those brackets to fix that problem and at the end it was discovered that the back box wrapping put the inlet and outlet holes in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you  .

I am disapointed of Milltek "plug and play" for this catback , it's not professional :evil: and if I cut it : the waranty is over..


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Wak said:


> Cut the cans off and have them rewelded at the angle they should be at.
> 
> I helped develop those brackets to fix that problem and at the end it was discovered that the back box wrapping put the inlet and outlet holes in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


Hi Wak,
So from what you are saying "Milltek" didn't do your recommended alts.? Now I know why my GT100 cans sit too low under the valance even after 2 further inspections at my Indy specialist to try and correct it ! Bugger me !...is this a design fault that should be rectifyed by Milltek or not?
Cheers Nick.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

I just post an email to Milltek for this known problem :evil:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Spent two days up there looking at this with my car as a development and at the end the last thing they did was cut the pipes off and weld them back where the should be.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

PATHETIC from milltek :?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Still feel they need to go up another inch nearer the valance as well, so same problem here  Will be interesting to see if you get a response from Milltek [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

How much room have you got between the top of the backbox and the heatshield?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> How much room have you got between the top of the backbox and the heatshield?


It was touching the backbox, you could hear it connect when the guys pushed it up as far as it would go. :?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Strange,

Mine's a milltek and sits pretty perfect. Uniform gap all around the valance.



















The heatshield is very close though!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

GOOD NEWS :

My email seems to have been taken seriously because the Milltek french importator phoned to me in order to solve the problem !

BAD NEWS :

Neither he nor Milltek are aware of this problem...

To be continued...


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> Strange,
> 
> Mine's a milltek and sits pretty perfect. Uniform gap all around the valance.
> 
> ...


Hello you have a V6 no ?

The problem seems to be only on the 1L8 225ch .


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, but the chassis doesnt differ at the back. To my knowledge.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

The chassis I don't know but the catback is not the same on a V6 :

viewtopic.php?t=264447&p=2240204


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Just aded my two penny worth to an email sent this evening, pretty poor show considering the quality of the product.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Baalthazaar said:


> Just aded my two penny worth to an email sent this evening, pretty poor show considering the quality of the product.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Have you got the same "problem" ?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I have indeed, and just received an email back from Milltek to say that they are examining the problem  ......


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok good ! an other testimony of a 225 quattro owner with the same problem ...

From what I've read, the problem seems to appear only with 225 quattro catback.

No quattro, V6 and quattro sport seems to fit correctly (because catback are not the same of 225 one's)

French importer seems to take it seriously because it must bring me a solution next week. But in the beginning it didn't take me seriously.

Unity is strength !

WAK thank you for your very value testimony ..

Baalthazaar if you received an explication from milltek can you post it here please ?

To be continued ...


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Baalthazaar said:


> I have indeed, and just received an email back from Milltek to say that they are examining the problem  ......


Just sent an email to Milltek describing the problem with the end cans on my TT, will wait and see what the response is.
Nick [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Re All !

The french importator has reply to me tonight. He contacted Milltek today and they responded that I was an isolated case 

this is the answer :

_On our website there is a short video showing how the alignment can also be adjusted by the centre section of the exhaust, can we ask the customer if they can try to this? It can we found at the bottom of this page -http://www.millteksport.com/exhaust.products.cfm?variantid=32

Also the height of the tailpipes can drop if they rear silencer is fitted too close to the rear bumper, can we ask them to check this as well.

We have more stock of the MSAU480's here so are arranging for these to be checked as well. _

I knew, of course, this video. But it does not help the problem, and I can say that Wak, Baalthazaar, ChallonaTTer and me are 4 isolated cases :lol:

Personally I stop fighting with Milltek and will finish the job started by Milltek with my catback :evil: .


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Isolated! Well they have forgotten then, I had a perfectly good mk1 Milltek and went up there for this issue only introduced with a 2nd generation. spent a night in a hotel, had use of Phil Millingtons Then, A3 TDI which was remapped.
The problem was in my crude diagram:-

1. The original build and a rear box with inlet and outlet pipes ( for arguments sake) straight in and straight out. 
2. The sheet metal wrapped around the back box was pre-cut and had to be wrapped with a seam in exactly the same place but this had shifted be an amount! so when the box hits the Jig the inlet was further down and the outlets further up leading to dropped tailpipe. 
3. They could either fix the box wrapping manufacturer ( as the box twist is minimal ) or add some spacers to the Jig so it lifts the TIPs which is A. very simple B. cheap C. Fixes the dipped Tip issue making every one happy! and D. gets the tips close to the valance at the highest bracket position so you can actually use the brackets to lower the tips if you fancy.

I have yet to see a 225 Milltek that doesnt still have this problem hence I dont think any corrections were made!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Wak for the demonstration :wink:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

When I emailed them I included a link to this post, and funny this I am being (although I live in Ireland) dealt with directly by Milltek, they also tried the video on me but as this has already been tried with zero results in fact making things worse. As Wak says this is not the answer to the problem. I will keep pursuing from this end if you do also from yours. The more mail and publicity they get on this issue the more inclined they will be to do something about it.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this problem the actual tips being to low or the fact it hangs low in the middle ? Underneath the car ?


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

If this is a manufacturing fault Miltek should do the decent thing and issue a recall for free alteration and re-fitting at their firtting centre.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a reply from Steve Pound "Brand & Commercial Manager" at Milltek.He is going to trace the details of my exhaust on Monday and take it from there.I have a feeling that there will be many more owners of 225 & Milltek generation 2 exhausts out there with the same problem [smiley=argue.gif] 
Nick.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Is this problem the actual tips being to low or the fact it hangs low in the middle ? Underneath the car ?


Ah roll on the fight.....Its the tips being to low to sit in the valance.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Baalthazaar said:


> When I emailed them I included a link to this post


I sent an email to Milltek again friday evening with a link to this post saying : " it' pathetic from you to say that I am an "isolated case"whereas in 2 days 3 people have complained of the same problem... "

:?


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

luscombe said:


> If this is a manufacturing fault Miltek should do the decent thing and issue a recall for free alteration and re-fitting at their firtting centre.


Perhaps a solution but everyone does not live in england (too rainy for me  )


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All 

Milltek replies to me today and say that they are working on a solution and are aware of the additional reports from us

Wait And See...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I had exactly the same back in 2007.

Took it back to the place who fitted it / I bought it from and said I wanted it rectifying there and then.

Not sure exactly what they did but after an hour or so it fitted the valance perfectly.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

DPG said:


> I had exactly the same back in 2007.
> 
> Took it back to the place who fitted it / I bought it from and said I wanted it rectifying there and then.
> 
> Not sure exactly what they did but after an hour or so it fitted the valance perfectly.


Did your Audi TT was a quattro 225 ? if yes have you kept a photo of the cans with valance please ?


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Some news from Milltek :

They are working on getting a car into development center in order to re-visit the fitment issues.

this is what Wak made few years ago ... no ??


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi starolive,
Sounds like it,from what Wak has posted on here about his previous dealings with Milltek, it does look like they have stuck their heads in the sand, so to speak! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thanks for raising this issue by the way  
Nick.


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought my Milltek cat back last year October and my tail pipes sit just fine. The brackets are fully adjusted to the top though and if it sits any lower it would have been a problem. It is a good system!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

nelmanners said:


> I bought my Milltek cat back last year October and my tail pipes sit just fine. The brackets are fully adjusted to the top though and if it sits any lower it would have been a problem. It is a good system!


Happy to see that you are satisfied  ( have you got a photo please ?? )

But in my opinion a system adjustment ( the two brackets) is for adjusting, not to put on the top position and be satisfied with the result.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Hi starolive,
> Thanks for raising this issue by the way
> Nick.


Hi Nick !

You'r welcome


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

starolive said:


> nelmanners said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my Milltek cat back last year October and my tail pipes sit just fine. The brackets are fully adjusted to the top though and if it sits any lower it would have been a problem. It is a good system!
> ...


I don't feel alone in my thoughts any more ! 

Also fixing the box wrapping so the holes are correct ( picture 1 ) should fix any low centre piece issues

Straightening the pipes alone is not the best solution IMO.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Wak you should contact Milltek in order to explain them the GOOD solution again... :lol:

Anyway Mister S.P from Milltek have the link to this post so he has already read the solution of the issue..


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

starolive said:


> Wak you should contact Milltek in order to explain them the GOOD solution again... :lol:
> 
> Anyway Mister S.P from Milltek have the link to this post so he has already read the solution of the issue..


I think there is enough here for them to consider, and they need a donor car to be testing this out on.....

Another TIP...... do this on a car with a V6 Valance so at the highest bracket setting its nearer the V6 valance which I believe is slightly higher than a 225 valance... then the brackets should be good to do those as well as standard valance.

ALSO dont set tips in/out relative to the V6 Valance its recessed a bit more than the 225 one so leave the tips where they are relative to a 225 valance.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mines Miltek and ive never noticed anything wrong with mine so some must be sent out right. Does hang very low in the middle though which scrapes alot :?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

My first TT with milltek circa 2005










Just noticed how many badges were on the back  I've debadged this one 8)

John


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a email from Steve Pound at Milltek asking if I can go to their development place at Ilkeston, so they can address the fitment issue on my car and the other two cars on the forum, they will cover the cost of this .....although they don't go into details of what this actually covers :?: I have a feeling that their development centre is a fair bit away from Edinburgh :roll: 
Can someone enlighten me on the whereabouts of Ilkeston and roughly drive time down to this area please :idea: Much preferred Waks suggestion of a donor car...prefably local that Milltek can do what they should have done in the first place! [smiley=argue.gif] ... Then they should advise on the next course of action for disgruntled owners ? What are your thoughts on this?
Cheers Nick.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Had a email from Steve Pound at Milltek asking if I can go to their development place at Ilkeston, so they can address the fitment issue on my car and the other two cars on the forum, they will cover the cost of this .....although they don't go into details of what this actually covers :?: I have a feeling that their development centre is a fair bit away from Edinburgh :roll:
> Can someone enlighten me on the whereabouts of Ilkeston and roughly drive time down to this area please :idea: Much preferred Waks suggestion of a donor car...prefably local that Milltek can do what they should have done in the first place! [smiley=argue.gif] ... Then they should advise on the next course of action for disgruntled owners ? What are your thoughts on this?
> Cheers Nick.


It's not far from Derby, so about 280 miles from you


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> What are your thoughts on this?
> Cheers Nick.


good news Nick !

except for me... I live in the south west of France ( the Perigord, many english live in my region) and Ilkestone is 1250km ( 777 miles) from home ... :?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Duggy said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Had a email from Steve Pound at Milltek asking if I can go to their development place at Ilkeston, so they can address the fitment issue on my car and the other two cars on the forum, they will cover the cost of this .....although they don't go into details of what this actually covers :?: I have a feeling that their development centre is a fair bit away from Edinburgh :roll:
> ...


Hi Duggy,
Thanks for that,that's about 5 hours driving time  No chance am I prepared to drive that distance whatsoever to have a manufacturing fault rectified on my car.Think I will wait on a better offer and solution from Milltek and hopefully it will be sorted more locally to me.
Cheers Nick.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Baalthazaar said:


> When I emailed them I included a link to this post, and funny this I am being (although I live in Ireland) dealt with directly by Milltek, they also tried the video on me but as this has already been tried with zero results in fact making things worse. As Wak says this is not the answer to the problem. I will keep pursuing from this end if you do also from yours. The more mail and publicity they get on this issue the more inclined they will be to do something about it.


Any further forward Baalthazaar ?
Nick


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

"BUMP"  Anybody got further news yet?
Nick


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I have much the same issue on my 3.2 with a Milltek, i fitted it a good few months ago and i could never get it to fit the same way in the valence as the old OEM exhaust did.
No amount of adjustment on the brackets or the mid section/aft section joins could get it to sit high enough.

I just let it go and tried to ignore it.... still winds me up when i see how much clearance there is between the valence and the tips.... its a good inch gap between the tips and the valence.
When i get home, i'll get some photos of mine if theyre of any use.

I'll be very interested to see the outcome of the response from Milltek as to whether this is a recognised issue.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

No news for me from Milltek or the french importator :?

I wait a few days and I will send Email again ..


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Just been and measured the gap on mine and they are approx. 32mm &27mm!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] below the valance...that's even after two further visits to the garage to try and adjust them.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Bump, anyone any news??


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

No news... I contacted the French importator 10 days ago and he had to learn from milltek. But todays no response :?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Ours sits like that, it annoys me and one day I'll get it sorted.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope,no more contact from Steve Pound at Milltek...didn't fancy driving 5 hours down to their development place at this time of the year to be honest.
Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Nope,no more contact from Steve Pound at Milltek...didn't fancy driving 5 hours down to their development place at this time of the year to be honest.
> Nick


it is understandable :wink:

Sent today :

_"Hi Steve,

More than a month has passed. Can we have some news on the problem ???

Regards."_


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi can some one pm me his email as i would be happy to travel there and let them use my car


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

cam69 said:


> Hi can some one pm me his email as i would be happy to travel there and let them use my car


Pm sent  
Cheers Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi here :wink:

Response from Steve pound 28/12/2012 :

" _Hi Olivier,

We have a customer booked in for the w/c 7th January to help investigate the issue further, once we have complete the test fitting we will come back to you.

Kind Regards,

Steve_ "

Good travel cam69


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its not me i have not emailed him yet


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

starolive said:


> Hi here :wink:
> 
> Response from Steve pound 28/12/2012 :
> 
> ...


Hi starolive,
Have you had any feedback from Steve yet ?
Nick.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> starolive said:
> 
> 
> > Hi here :wink:
> ...


Hello Nick,

Nothing... but I'm waiting for my Billies B14


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Good news folks  
Had an e-mail from Steve Pound this morning.
They have completed a test fit on a donor 225 TT this week with a new batch of rear silencers and going by the attached picture
it looks spot on :lol: Steve goes on to say that he will ship a new silencer up to me,hopefully next week sometime...  fingers crossed all goes well...  
Nick.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Contacted me also today with the same deal and photo, looks like they took Waks design on board so he should be due consultancy rates on this one;(|) new exhausts all round, it pays to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

[smiley=dude.gif] +1 for Waks fantastic advice on this subject,we wouldn't be at this point in time if it wasn't for all his knowledge on this topic and his endless and seemly tireless pursuit for a positive outcome for all [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
All hail Wak [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Same message for me from Steve today.

Wait and see now.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] +1 for Waks fantastic advice on this subject,we wouldn't be at this point in time if it wasn't for all his knowledge on this topic and his endless and seemly tireless pursuit for a positive outcome for all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> All hail Wak [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Wakka wakka


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you guys emailed milltek ? I could really do with getting ours sorted out


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

If you read back then you will see that this is a result of all of us getting on the blower to Milltek including the responsible personage inolved


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like I need to drop them an email with some pictures then.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Some news guys ??


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Still waiting on the exhaust turning up Oliver :roll: 
Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Nick 

Cheers Olivier.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a nice delivery today from Milltek  hope this one fits better ! :roll: Yippee ! :lol:


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Lucky guy 

I have nothing in my letter box :?

The cans seems to be like Wak explain before : horizontal and not downward :wink:

Does Milltek ask for send back your old CatBack ??

Cheers Olivier.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Oliver,
They sent the new back box and brackets to be fitted but not the centre section, I presume this part doesn't need to be changed as it was the rear box and tailpipes that caused the fitment issue.

The old system will be up-lifted by Millteks courier at some point after I've had the new one fitted, already asked if I could keep the old one but that's a no no from Steve ."parts replaced under warranty cannot be kept and need to be returned for checking here" which I think is standard practice. [smiley=deal2.gif] Hopefully yours is "winging it" first class air freight soon  
Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Hi Oliver,
> They sent the new back box and brackets to be fitted but not the centre section, I presume this part doesn't need to be changed as it was the rear box and tailpipes that caused the fitment issue.
> 
> The old system will be up-lifted by Millteks courier at some point after I've had the new one fitted, already asked if I could keep the old one but that's a no no from Steve ."parts replaced under warranty cannot be kept and need to be returned for checking here" which I think is standard practice. [smiley=deal2.gif] Hopefully yours is "winging it" first class air freight soon
> Nick


 Thanks for these precisions my friend :wink:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Mine is apparently in the UPS monster now, cant wait :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Result!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

I have received today a a large package...


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Great news  lets see everyones pictures when they are fitted.Mines booked in for next week  
Nick


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All 

This morning I had fitted the new back box sent by Steve Pound from Milltek and for beginning a little comparaison :







there is not much difference at first sight...

So let's go for the replacement ! pictures with brackets setup for back box in the highest position:

*BEFORE :*


*AFTER :*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BEFORE :*


*AFTER :*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I can say that cans are at a good position 

I would like to thanks :

*Wak* - *Nick* - *Baalthazaar* - *Steve Pound* from Milltek and *Sylvain Jacquemin* from Jacquemin Tunning wich is the french importator for Milltek exhaust.

Cheers Olivier :wink:

Last thing, this is part numbers of back box (I don't know if it can help..)

*FIRST BACK BOX:*


*SECOND BACK BOX* : (the good one)


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Great pictures Oliver [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Bet your chuffed with the new exhaust  It looks spot on now.
I will post up some pics when I get mine fitted soon. [smiley=smash.gif]

Nick


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

Seems like a great result. I also suffer from the same problem with brackets in highest position as seen in the picture below and still too low:










Could some kind person pm me Steve Pound's email address?

Many thanks,
David


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi guys, can someone please PM me Steve Pounds email, I think I have the same problem. I had mine fitted in October last year by TTS and never been particularly happy with the position of the tips in the valence....far too low IMO.

What do you think?










Thanks

Carl


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Bucky said:


> Hi guys, can someone please PM me Steve Pounds email, I think I have the same problem. I had mine fitted in October last year by TTS and never been particularly happy with the position of the tips in the valence....far too low IMO.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Hi guys, anyone got the Milltek contact details and had success with replacing the end section. I think I have the same problem. Thanks


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dsm1113 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Seems like a great result. I also suffer from the same problem with brackets in highest position as seen in the picture below and still too low:
> 
> ...


Pm sent
Nick


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucky said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, can someone please PM me Steve Pounds email, I think I have the same problem. I had mine fitted in October last year by TTS and never been particularly happy with the position of the tips in the valence....far too low IMO.
> ...


Pm sent
Nick


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Baalthazaar said:


> Mine is apparently in the UPS monster now, cant wait :lol:


Has the UPS monster delivered its cargo of goodies yet? :roll:


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anybody PM me the e-mail address as well?

Had mine since September 2010 and granted it doesn't sit as low as some I've seen, but still not how it should.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> > Bucky said:
> ...


Thanks Nick, hopefully they can sort it.

Cheers


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hollowman said:


> Can anybody PM me the e-mail address as well?
> 
> Had mine since September 2010 and granted it doesn't sit as low as some I've seen, but still not how it should.


Pm sent
Nick.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Got a fast reply from Steve.

Just sent my milltek tag number and paypal proof of purchase from 2010.

Let's see what happens next.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

I've just sent Steve an email with receipt and photos and explaining my disappointment with the design fit.

Let's see how they respond

Thanks TTF members for the information

Cheers

Carl


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

:: UPDATE ::

Got a second reply earlier this morning saying a replacement would be sent out asap.

Happy with that!


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

+1 Steve has just confirmed he's sending me a replacement.....RESULT

Anyone know if it's an easy DIY fit?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hollowman said:


> :: UPDATE ::
> 
> Got a second reply earlier this morning saying a replacement would be sent out asap.
> 
> Happy with that!


Great result [smiley=thumbsup.gif] post up your picture when you get sorted

Nick


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Mine arrived in wet old Ireland booked in for weds next week fingers crossed it works!!!!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucky said:


> +1 Steve has just confirmed he's sending me a replacement.....RESULT
> 
> Anyone know if it's an easy DIY fit?


Thumbs up [smiley=thumbsup.gif] send your pics in when you have it fitted.

Nick


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bucky said:


> +1 Steve has just confirmed he's sending me a replacement.....RESULT
> 
> Anyone know if it's an easy DIY fit?


+1 Steve Pound seems like a top bloke. Replacement on its way.

Thanks again to you guys for the persistence with Milltek.

Fantastic results!

David


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree Steve seems a good bloke, great customer service so far.

Hope I recieve the exhaust soon.

For those who got theirs already, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Further update.

The silencers are out of stock and due back in week commencing Feb 17th. So gotta wait a few more weeks to get mine.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollowman said:


> Further update.
> 
> The silencers are out of stock and due back in week commencing Feb 17th. So gotta wait a few more weeks to get mine.


Sorry for you :?

I don't know if it's due to the modification but my second catback (wich have 100 kms) seems much louder than the first one (wich had 1000kms)..

That's great


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

BEFORE WITH THE FIRST TWO PICS AND LOOKING BETTER IN THE LAST TWO PICTURES 

I would also like to thank Wak,Oliver,Baalthazaar and Steve Pound at Milltek for bringing this together.

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking good nick lets hope mine is as good on Weds.....and you are more than welcome.
Marcas


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> BEFORE WITH THE FIRST TWO PICS AND LOOKING BETTER IN THE LAST TWO PICTURES
> 
> I would also like to thank Wak,Oliver,Baalthazaar and Steve Pound at Milltek for bringing this together.
> 
> ...


Looking a lot better. Nice neat fit. Can't wait to get mine delivered and fitted. Roll on 3 weeks.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Baalthazaar said:


> Looking good nick lets hope mine is as good on Weds.....and you are more than welcome.
> Marcas


Hi Marcas,
How did you get on today? Did you get the exhaust fitted and any pictures ? :roll: 
Nick


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine arrived today! Just need to get it booked in for fitting.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Good news  hopefully no more wonky tips on your car :lol: 
Nick


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Fitted today at the garage. It sits a lot more flush now in the valance. The cans don't poke out.

It's on the highest bracket and looks much better, if I was being picky I'd say It could still sit a touch higher but that's just me being a perfectionist


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

We need pics  before and after if you have them 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Do you think this issue has been solved by Milltek? I'm looking to get a non res cat back and don't want this issue! Although I have to say it seems Millteks customer service is something to be admired.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Apologies to resurrect the topic. Mine has just arrived and guess, it seems to be "older" revision of it - hangs a bit too low on max adjustment setting.

What did you do guys and am I eligible to ask for a revised version?

I could drill extra 6 holes in the mount, but it looks like midsection mounts are already out of business and exhaust hangs purely on the rear mounts. Drilling extra holes to lift a bit would not solve the issue I think.

Also, I wonder, are there any production serial numbers that I could check that fall into the older or newer revision?

Thanks in advance


----------

